# Is Anyone Going To The Oregon International Air Show This Weekend (21-22 September 2019)?



## ODonovan (Sep 20, 2019)

It's this weekend (20th-22nd) at the McMinnville Municipal Airport. If anyone is going, look for the World War Two Online booth. Matt "Xoom" Callahan (the lead developer) and maybe a couple others will be at the show. If you see them, please harass them for me. Take pictures of them in compromising positions like with a mouthful of food and such.  Tell them "Irish" (odonovan1) sent you and it's "Compliments of the Lancers" (the squad I'm in). Hey, it should be good for a laugh.

Oh, and post peeekchurz of pretty pretty planes! The Canuckian "Red Arrows" demo team is supposed to be there along with an F-35A and other goodies.



-Irish
(in Florida, too far away to go)


----------

